# Maybe it's just me, but...



## Guest (May 4, 2002)

The new Altima looks almost EXACTLY like the new Caddy (CVT? or CNT? or VCT or something stupid...)
Same grille, same tail, same size...

steve77


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

??


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2002)

I'm afraid it's you - The Altima and the CTS look nothing alike. If their is any similarity with the CTS, it with the G35...


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I think they do resemble each other. The back half for sure.


----------

